# Pervy jackson and the lightning thief



## strawhat-san (Feb 13, 2010)

today i went to the cinema to see percy jackson and the lightning thief 

and it was pretty cliche i must say, it also gave me feelings of harry potter at some moment 
the plot twists were predictable i mean me and one of my friends could see each one coming from a mile away 
another friend of mine was saying what the game would look like and i think he wasnt far off 
capture the flag =hero training  yeah right  

so maybe ( although probably not) your wondering but random person on the internet  did you like anything about this movie 
i must say in all honesty  yes  yes i did like a few things 
i liked the creatures and the guy who played hades was just awesome ( he was such an asshole hilarious )
the chick who was the daughter of athena was kind of hot and the fight-scene's were pretty cool
i laughed at some of the jokes  although mostly because of my pal 


on a side note  who the hell thought it would be a good idea to carry around uma thurman's head ( i mean which director )
and then put her head im the freezer i mean please people you didnt even need the head anymore 

also real classy performance of pierce brosman ( i hope thats spelled right ) first james bond and now a f*ing centaur 
but yeah the movie was pretty sucky i didnt like it next one please 
im going to see the wolfman this week to so look forward to that 
and thats the end lady's and gents 
insert ending one-liner here


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 13, 2010)

I like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I hated the film, it was such an incredible ripoff of Harry Potter, I don't even want to start reading the book(s) now, even though they might be good. I don't care. The only really good books ever written are A Song of Ice and Fire.

Wait. that was probably really offtopic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Meh, who cares, the film sucks, The Wolfman doesn't look too bad though, but I'll probably see that one Monday


----------



## HateBreed (Feb 13, 2010)

this movie was mainly for people who read the books i read them they are better than harry potter harry potter was so gay some fag on a stick... and it only was stupid because they changed the characters..


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 13, 2010)

It only says "from the director of Harry Potter" in the most emphasized voice in the trailer. >_>

I kinda want to see it, but meh, it just seems lacking to me in general. I think it's the effects.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pervy* Jackson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not something I'm interested in. It's a Harry Potter knockoff with Greeks, what else can I say. It's probably past my demographic anyways.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 13, 2010)

I lol'd at your thread title; was that on purpose?


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I lol'd at your thread title; was that on purpose?




yes it was glad you liked it 
=D


----------



## Satangel (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice title, made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not going to see this movie, sounded dumb when I first saw the commercial on TV.
Just a cheap knock-off of Harry Potter.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 14, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> But I hated the film, it was such an incredible ripoff of Harry PotterHate to burst your bubble but in fact 'Percy' was writting BEFORE 'Harry' - so effectively it's the other way round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just that Rowling must've had better agents, who'd got it publish/publicised quicker/bigger/better than Riordan

IF Riordan got his out quicker & all the Percy films came out before Harry's - would we be thinking that Harry was a cheap knock-off of Percy ???


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 14, 2010)

pervy jerkson and the fleshlight thief (them bitches is expensive)


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 14, 2010)

Huh!
I read the first book when I was checking out the game.
I really dont get why people say its a Harry Potter ripoff.
They are not a knockoff of Harry Potter and portrays quite an interesting universe with the modern version of Greek  mythology.
I cant say anything about the movie though since I haven't seen it.

@yuyuyup
What on earth is a fleshlight???????


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 14, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> pervy jerkson and the fleshlight thief (them bitches is expensive)



i schould have written that as my title 

its really funny dude


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 14, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Huh!
> I read the first book when I was checking out the game.
> I really dont get why people say its a Harry Potter ripoff.
> They are not a knockoff of Harry Potter and portrays quite an interesting universe with the modern version of Greek  mythology.
> ...



a fleshlight is kind of like a flashlight but instead of a licht bulb at the end there is a replica of a vagina 
you can should in diffrent sizes and models and some of them are based on pornstars 
hope that helps  
otherwise check google


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 15, 2010)

well this thread took an interesting turn


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 15, 2010)

strawhat-san said:
			
		

> a fleshlight is kind of like a flashlight but instead of a licht bulb at the end there is a replica of a vagina
> you can should in diffrent sizes and models and some of them are based on pornstars
> hope that helps
> otherwise check google


Er.......
That is uh..... quite interesting


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> strawhat-san said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl.

Yeah, it's _fucking_ weird. You must be really lonely if you buy one of those, I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, remigo!


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought it was an Aquaman movie when I saw the trailer...


----------



## Cermage (Feb 22, 2010)

Tenga > Fleshlight.


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

My bro was addicted to Percy Jackson once he started reading it.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 5, 2010)

as for me, i kinda like it till the vegas section, darn u lady gaga!! DARN you!!


----------



## xbry23 (Mar 5, 2010)

This film was BORING
lol Pervy Jackson


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 5, 2010)

I prefer reading the BOOK than the Movie so much more Edutainment.
Tha last one was the best and it teaches you a lot about Greek Mythology.


----------



## outgum (Mar 5, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> pervy jerkson and the fleshlight thief (them bitches is expensive)



Lol, you make me rofl!


I saw the movie too though
I didnt think it was THAT bad.


----------

